# Trailing Truck Wheels on #282



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I looked at a fairly nice American Flyer #282 in good shape and fair priced. Noticed the trailing truck wheel set was missing. What kinda trouble is it to find one and install it? I don't a have a press or any kind of puller.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Not much of a problem, but you do need a rivet setter. You will need the truck, wheels, brass wiper, and the isolating bushing. All parts available at PortLines. Just ask Doug Peck, and he'll set you up with everything you'll need.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

THE TYCO MAN said:


> Noticed the trailing truck wheel set was missing.





flyernut said:


> Not much of a problem, but you do need a rivet setter. You will need the truck, wheels, brass wiper, and the isolating bushing. All parts available at PortLines. Just ask Doug Peck, and he'll set you up with everything you'll need.


Are you meaning the trailing truck to the engine or from what I gather from FN a tender truck is absent?

The engine truck is mounted to the tender drawbar right? If the bracket is missing you could easily make one I'd suppose - I wish I had one out to look over more closely.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep, the truck mounted to the draw bar. Bracket is there, just not the wheels and axle.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

I wouldn't think that too difficult to replicate - Portlines have a 15/16 diameter wheel - but I'd get a good measurement to be sure it's what you want. The axle is just a peened wire.

What I'd be tempted to do is drive over to the bike repair shop and pick up a couple cable ends. drill out the wheel and bracket to accept the cable ends, and cut a small piece of wire the fill in between and just assemble with epoxy. That will give you a really nice looking hub on both sides without any fuss.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

The little silver piece is a cable end. Starrlett says the barrel is .123, while the axle from a 300 is .092. 1/32 difference.
The head on the cable end is .162 while the largest head on the axle is .153.









That I have one is probably just a coincidence. You should take credit for being the first to do this.


----------

